# conquest 4 tuning



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Easiest way to check if it's spine is to turn th lbs up or down dramaticly, and re-try. Point weight is another option. Does'nt seem like they'ed be weak. Mabey too stiff? Have you looked for contact on the rest or riser? Too stiff is unforgiving of form errors if everything else is good, explaning a flyer or 2. Spine or Idler.


----------



## alcrump (Aug 7, 2011)

well i forgot to mention that i had the bow tuned and shooting very well with the same arrows and lbs but had to replace limbs due to a splinter in my bottom limb. i since then cant get it where i want it. checked the idler wheel today again just to see and it might be off a little at full draw so im gona put a twist or two in at work tomorrow to see if that gets it right. as far as it being to stiff i have always got a stiffer arrow to shoot better for me in the past and i am playing with different point weight now as well but i think the idler wheel might be the cause of it now.


----------

